# X Traction ThunderJet difference



## Cozzie (Dec 22, 2006)

Call me stupid but I'm not from the states and I only discovered Autoworld slot cars yesterday, so what exactly is the difference between X Traction and Thunder Jet 500 types?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Welcome Cozz.

Both chassis have pancake motors, that is to say with a vertical shaft, but the main difference is the XT has the underside of the magnets exposed to provide a modicum of traction whilst the TJ does not.

Where ya from?


----------



## Cozzie (Dec 22, 2006)

Tasmania, Australia.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

The X-Traction uses a clip on style body while a T-Jet uses a screw on style body.
Also X-Tractions tend to be faster than their a T-Jet brothers...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

xtrac cars are the AFX magnatraction clones, while the Thunderjet500s clone the aurora Tjet/Toughones....


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

X-Tractions are the perfect middle ground between the mindless magnet cars and the high maintenance Thunderjets. You don't need special controllers or power supplies for them. Your track doesn't need to be perfectly smooth. They don't deslot if they tap a guard rail. The stock wheels look nice. The stock tires grip pretty well. They're fast enough but they usually don't put holes in the walls or crack when they crash. I like a variety of different chassis but X-Tractions are my favorites.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TK Solver said:


> X-Tractions are my favorites.



Know what you mean!   rr


----------



## Cozzie (Dec 22, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Know what you mean!   rr


Is that to say that the Thunder Jets aren't very good?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Not at all...*



Cozzie said:


> Is that to say that the Thunder Jets aren't very good?


Not at all... Unless you are talking all out _racing_ Thunderjets...
(But I am sure _racing _AF/X of X-Tractions are about the same maintenence wise)
Regular TJets are great to play with and race with friends...
And for me personally, I like TJets set up like the Johnny Lightning or Auto World cars. That is to say, set up to Tuff Ones width...
Change the rear tires out for silicones and have a blast...

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Cozzie said:


> Is that to say that the Thunder Jets aren't very good?


Not at all. As Scott said, he's a Tjet modified fan. I myself am a fan of the original AFXes and the new X-Tracs that AW is producing. Now I have others in my collection for various purposes. But my choice is the old school Aurora AFXes & MTs and some of the TJets. But I like the new AW stuff too.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Cozzie (Dec 22, 2006)

Is the White Lightning series a set of Chase Cars?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Yes they are.


----------

